# Racing Pigeons in Spain. Permit Required?



## RoyfromEurope (Mar 21, 2010)

*Homers in Spain. Permit Required?*

Hi, my name is Roy. 

My first post is a bit on the long side. Sorry. I asked this question on another site, but no joy.

I am the proud father of 9 year old twins, (one of each). We are Londoners by birth but now spend much of our time in Spain. We keep and breed canaries and budgies and so have some experience of our feathered friends. We keep seeing very brightly coloured pigeons in flocks and we didn´t realise until recently that they were Spanish racing pigeons. Since then we have seen many of these birds all over the place so it seems that pigeon racing is alive and well over here. My neighbour, an elderly Spaniard has over 100 racing pigeons, locally called paloma deportivos, (sports pigeons).

He owes me a favour or two, so today me and the kids asked him how to build a pigeon loft. We thought that having pigeons that you could release and they would come back home would be a marvelous thing to behold.

Ok, here is the problem. I realise that it is a long shot that any of you people will know the answer, but here goes: My neighbour informs me that if I keep pigeons in cages there is no problem, but if I let them out I will be breaking the law. He says that I have to have a permit, (he showed me his).

Question: How can I get one of these permits? I tried to ask the neighbour, using my kids as translators, but didn´t get antwhere 

Can anyone help?

Also, in order to ´give something back´to the site, I thought I could share with you our journey into the world of Spanish homing pigeons. By journey, what I mean is that me and the kids are complete beginners in the sport and are starting absolutely from scratch. You never know, it might be interesting for you experts to find out how things are done here on the Mediterranean. i should add that at this stage, all I want are pigeons that we can let go on a regular basis and they come back home. Maybe the racing aspect might appeal at a later date...who knows? If this is of interest, let me know and I will start a thread very soon 



Roy


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I will try to contact a couple of flyers I know in Spain and see what I can find out for you. Then again it should not be hard to find another flyer close to you that you can talk with easier, or a translator. At any rate if he can fly his birds it can be done, unless he is somehow grandfathered in on a local ordinance. I hope that is not the case because it sounds like it would be fun for your kids, they are at a great age and already have bird knowledge. Good luck and I will let you know what I find out. Jim


----------



## RoyfromEurope (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Jim.



Roy


----------



## never right (Feb 12, 2010)

*Spain*

I lived in Spain for a few years and although I didn't have pigeons I did have to ask for permission to do a lot of things, everything is done at the Ayuntamiento building, take a translator go there and jump through all of their hoops. I know there are tons of pigeons there and I imagine they are just trying to make sure people aren't adding to the problem by releasing more.


----------



## RoyfromEurope (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Never right,

Many thanks for your reply. It is appreciated.


Roy


----------



## RoyfromEurope (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi again,

Got the impression that there isn´t much interest in this, but have found out a bit more which I thought I should share.

Apparently, I live within 5 kms of a village that conducts many pigeon races. This is why I can only let pigeons out if I have a licence. If I get one, I will have to abide by the rules, and they will tell me when I can let the birds out!

Anyway, that´s the end of this busy post

Roy


----------

